# Snowby Wants to Go Out!



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

This is the first time since I adopted her she has gone to the front door and mewed to be let out. No way, but I appreciate that she is finally bold enough to ask, 16 months after I got her. And Blizzy is asleep upstairs, which gave her the courage to venture out of the kitchen. Caught her in mid-mew:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww! Sweet!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

Wow! Does she have two different colored eyes? She's beautiful!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Boy, Marie, that was a fast reply! You must have esp, like they do. And Robin, yes, Snowball has one yellow-gold eye and one blue eye. Big, heart-melting eyes! And it's her fault (i.e., she looked at me when I visited a shelter) that I welcomed cats back into my home about a year earlier than I had planned.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Snowby is sooooo pretty!! How's her hearing in her left ear? I ask because even white cats with one blue and one other colored eye will be deaf in the ear that's on the same side as the blue eye.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

And her fur is like silk, so she has a lot going for her. 

As far as the vet, the shelter and I can tell, Snowby is a lucky one and seems to have hearing in both ears. I was told that only a very expensive test ($1,000) could verify if she truly has hearing in her left ear, but anecdotally she appears to hear just fine. I have read that a cat with hearing in only one ear would react virtually the same way as a fully hearing cat, which is why it is so hard to know for sure. I did a lot of research on the Web in the days after I first met Snowball, and the stats are that something like 60 percent of one blue-eyed pure white cats have the gene that suppresses hearing as well as creates the blue eye. If both eyes are blue, the likelihood of deafness goes up to 75 percent or higher. That is only for pure white cats, though--even a small patch of color around the head region means that gene has not expressed itself, and those cats are almost never deaf.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

She is so tiny and cute!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

OK, said the proud papa, I've just taken another pic of her I'll share with you. It doesn't show her eye color as well, but it is the first time she has ventured into her cat condo in months, so it is a special event!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

:love2

More! More!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

And one more, for good measure! I think she's photogenic, but usually, as soon as I want to take one, she moves:


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Awww


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Extremely cute photos. Please keep sharing!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

She's so beautiful, NRD. You are very lucky to have her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That last picture is so adorable. (But I doubt she ever takes a bad picture.)


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

Those eyes are amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

SO pretty!!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

OK, one more, in mid-yawn today, a first for me. I'll try to get another one of her eyes soon, since she is so flattered by the nice comments.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww I love kitty yawn pics!! (see my avatar) lol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! So cute! I notice that white kitties only get the two color eyes. Interesting.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh she is just lovely!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

she is so pretty! love the eyes!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Snowby is a beauty! She looks so content in your house. I get the meowing-by-the-door hints too, and they usually stop if I just walk away and say something like, "We're not going outside." He gets the tone. 

But what a cutie.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

*One More Showing Her Eyes*

Snowby surprised me by going out into the living room, hopping on a pedestal (that used to have a sculpture on it--no more) and looking out the window. Of course, as soon as she hopped down, right after this picture was taken, Blizzy chased her back into the kitchen--right after I had praised him, too, for leaving her alone! Anyway, here is the pic:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Go Snowby!! Maybe you need two pedestals out there.


----------

